# Seat delete that I am doing



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Seat delete that I am doing (updated with pics)*

This is my roommates car and he decided to do a seat delete. he wanted me to put in a computer and a sub woofer. He was undecided what to cover it with and I told him that i had suede left over. It matches the head liner and looks pretty good. The only thing I have left to do is mount the monitor up front for the computer. I'll post pics of it when I am done. But here is some pics of the truck done.


























_Modified by chromedomewookie at 7:57 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Seat delete that I am doing (chromedomewookie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Seat delete that I am doing (l88m22vette)*

looks pretty good. Is there going to be a cover for that sub?


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Seat delete that I am doing (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_looks pretty good. Is there going to be a cover for that sub?

2X, I hope so otherwise the cone and or dust cover of the speaker will take a beating and possible damage the voice coil. Wrap that bad boy up!


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Is the whole back piece just a sub-box?
or just the place where the bottom of the seat was?


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

very nice... i still gotta get around to making a seat delete for myself but this 8 degree weather is kinda killing that


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (AnotherReflex)*

Looks great Danny! Feel free to do mine next


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Seat delete that I am doing (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_looks pretty good. Is there going to be a cover for that sub?

Not sure yet if I am going to do that. I haven't ruled it out yet.


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (waynegz1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waynegz1* »_Is the whole back piece just a sub-box?
or just the place where the bottom of the seat was?

The sub box is just on the driver side rear seat and in the middle there will be an amp. On the passenger side there is a computer that I still have to hook up. I will be posting pics as i get more of it done.


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (Malant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malant* »_Looks great Danny! Feel free to do mine next
















bring it on.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chromedomewookie)*

So does the back part just lift out? I assume its easy to get ot the spare...


----------



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks good, i guess no one uses their trunks for junk anymore lol


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (MattAttack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattAttack* »_Looks good, i guess no one uses their trunks for junk anymore lol

Theres still plenty of room back there, just no divider between the front and the back. 
Keep in mind this isn't the owners only car.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (Malant)*

So no strut bar to tie both sides together?.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Seat delete that I am doing (chromedomewookie)*

how did you bolt the seat delete to the car? did you make some brackets? any pics?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (omarquez510)*

AFAIK no one makes an actual rear strut bar for the TT, but there are several OEM/DIY ways to make a bar that goes across where the rear sat pins are
http://www.google.com/search?q...fox-a


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

looks good, clean and simple....any pics of process or under? what type of computer system and parts is he running ? more pics!


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

He is using a computer from dell that he custom made. Not sure of the specs but it is fast as hell. Ill get more pics of the frame work this weekend sometime. It is cold as crap outside.


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Here is an update of what I have done so far. I put the computer in and mounted the amp for the sub. It's all wired up in the back. All I have to do is wire it to the radio and I am pretty much done with the seat delete. Then on to working on the screen.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chromedomewookie)*

Looks good, but I'm curious... why on earth an entire Dell tower?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bauch1425)*

agreed, I didn't think a carputer actually meant putting a full desktop into the car


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

all the bumps and movements of the car are gonna F that computer up in a matter of weeks if not days. The hard drive cant read or write when its constantly in motion. Not to mention its a Dell!
I'd look for another option for a car-puter


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

does that panel rattle at all from the sub?


----------



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cdougyfresh)*

looks good


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_does that panel rattle at all from the sub?


Sub is not hooked up yet. I am going to get one of those spring loaded magnet door holders for it. Hopefully it will not rattle it.


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_all the bumps and movements of the car are gonna F that computer up in a matter of weeks if not days. The hard drive cant read or write when its constantly in motion. Not to mention its a Dell!
I'd look for another option for a car-puter

While this may seem true I have never seen it happen first hand, I have known multiple people (including help put two of these together) and have never had issues with the hard drive, nor anything related to putting a full desktop into something like a car. May sound strange but its what I have experienced. 
Looks great Danny, looks like another successful project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_all the bumps and movements of the car are gonna F that computer up in a matter of weeks if not days. The hard drive cant read or write when its constantly in motion. Not to mention its a Dell!
I'd look for another option for a car-puter


This carputer has been in the owner's other car for over 6 months with no problems. He drove it as a daily before we pulled it out to put it in the TT. I have done a lot of research on mp3car.com and saw no problem with the cpu in the car.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chromedomewookie)*

ha oh you guys, have you not read the e-newspaper/tech paper? there are things called Solid State Drives. SSD's don't have moving parts or platters previously seen in classic HDD's. thats why you can run with the new ipods without fear of damage; Flash memory.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chromedomewookie)*

Sickass build, got any measurements for the pieces of wood you cut? Any pictures before you wrapped it in suede? Almost my favorite seat delete. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (omarquez510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omarquez510* »_Sickass build, got any measurements for the pieces of wood you cut? Any pictures before you wrapped it in suede? Almost my favorite seat delete. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the kind words. As for the measurements I just cut out cardboard till it fits in there nice. Once I have a good fit I cut it out of wood. I can measure it for you if you let me know what measurements you want. As for the rear part. I just took the spare tire cover out and use that as the pattern for the rear board. The rear board is made out of 1/8 plywood.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chromedomewookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chromedomewookie* »_
I can measure it for you if you let me know what measurements you want.

Cool, let me know what the height is from the part where rear seat bottoms were to top of box/lid. Let me know if that doesnt make sense i'll try to clarify a little more.
I want to do something similar, except i want to raise the floor like 1 1/2" to make room for my sub and maybe a full size spare.


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Will do when I get home from work I try to remember to measure it.


----------



## cynfia (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (chromedomewookie)*

I'm interested in the measurements as well!! 








ps ... seat delete looks great! and more pics would be great as well...


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cynfia)*

I think if i did a computer in a car i'de buy one of those netbooks. the whole thing is solidstate! dont have to worry about bumps or anything!


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am also interested in the measurements.
This is by far my favorite seat delete! 
Good work man!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (waynegz1)*

so what do you think you have into it $$? assuming you would have to buy the alcantera and didnt have it laying around!


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_all the bumps and movements of the car are gonna F that computer up in a matter of weeks if not days. The hard drive cant read or write when its constantly in motion. Not to mention its a Dell!
I'd look for another option for a car-puter

You should consider a solid-state drive. They are expensive but worth it.
-DJ


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_so what do you think you have into it $$? assuming you would have to buy the alcantera and didnt have it laying around!

With the wood, fiberglass and suede. I figured he spent about 100 to 150 on supplies. Sorry for taking a long time to get back to everyone. We got 3 feet of snow and I have been shoveling all day.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DJmart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJmart* »_
You should consider a solid-state drive. They are expensive but worth it.
-DJ

They aren't just expensive, they are STUPID EXPENSIVE. I've been building my own computers for a while now and although I want the amazing read and write speeds of say a single level cell solid state disk, I can't afford to spend 800 dollars for just 64GB. Although this is a computer use, I like to have at least 250GB for my OS drive.
I do think that you could have gotten away with anything but a dell tower in there. Usually carputers run off of a VIA or now the ever popular Intel Atom processor and don't do much taskworking. A simple Linux based system to hook up lots of peripherals and function as say even an on board diagnostic terminal can be had for much less than a Dell box could be had for, and it would be more tailored to the use of the car.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

a friend got one of those solid state drives.. lasted for like 3 months and its crashed... lost all his data. and is getting the usual F*** oFF form the manufacturor .. and its a seagate


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Uhh, seagate does not make an SSD. Could it have been another company?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

hmmm.... coulda been western digital .... do they ?
honestly i cant even remember now, i coulda sworn it was seagate, it was a solid state drive im possative on that.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Seagate, Western Digital, Samsung, they all make spinning platter standard HDD.
Most SSD companies are memory, i.e. RAM, makers like Kingston, Patriot, Crucial, Mushkin, etc...
To me SSDs are in their infancy and are prone to being corrupted. Just because it doesn't move doesn't mean that a transistor won't blow out and now your NAND flash is doo doo useless.
Get a real nice server HDD. Those suckers can withstand lots of smacking around.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_Get a real nice server HDD. Those suckers can withstand lots of smacking around.

I want to see a full rack server, extra batteries to power the inverter and a mobile T1 or DS3 hub!! you could be the mobile wifi hot spot at all the meets! charge people to get on your internetz to check fourtitude and the tex!


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_
I want to see a full rack server, extra batteries to power the inverter and a mobile T1 or DS3 hub!! you could be the mobile wifi hot spot at all the meets! charge people to get on your internetz to check fourtitude and the tex!

2U or 4U, lol. BTW, make this happen, patent it, profit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

aw geez... btw im gonna find out what kind of drive it was. its bugging me now.. i will get back to you on it..


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

We just got a three Dell servers for our Reston cluster and those things are tiny; 1U and only a foot and a half deep. As for the mobile network, I'd go with a 4G WiMax and a standard Linksys WRT54G, with the server on ethernet and a secure wireless network as a hot-spot for iPhones and laptops.
This was a quality build and I can't wait until the screen is fit in there.


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

I use a Cradlepoint wifi router for my USB aircard in the car. I stream Slacker and Pandora on my iPod Touch for tunes. It is portable, so I keep it in the company car, and them drop it in the TT whenever. A bit bigger than a deck of cards. Good 3g speed, and they always upgrade to new aircards on the firmware. Should be good on 4g cards as they roll out everywhere. The Cradlepoint also has an ethernet out.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_I think if i did a computer in a car i'de buy one of those netbooks. the whole thing is solidstate! dont have to worry about bumps or anything! 

Not all of them are solid state, only higher end ones.


----------

